#  >  > Computers Can Be Fun >  >  > Computer News >  >  T-Mobile G1 Google Phone: Will it work in Thailand?

## JuniorExPat

I hope this is the right forum, it looks techie enough to me.

Thing is, I'm in the UK at the moment and to cheer myself up I'm thinking about getting one of those T-Mobile Google phones, what I'd like to know is will it work when I get back home to Thailand and pop my AIS SIM card into it?


Thanks in advance for all and any advice,

JxP

----------


## Spin

to answer the question you need to test the phone itself in the uk with a voda sim, an orange sim and the t-mobile simcard. if it works with all three simcards then that phone will work with the ais card.
if it only works with the t-mobile sim and the simcards of the other major network providers then the handset is "simlocked" and requires "unlocking" before it will work with your ais sim.

google search "unlocking google g1 for more info"

----------


## Spin

unlocking serices :here
and Here

----------


## JuniorExPat

Excellent stuff Spin, thank you.

I guess that if it turns out that the phone does need unlocking there will probably be somebody in the know at a phone or computer shop in Thailand who can do it.


Cheers,

JxP

----------


## oldgit

I don't know where you are in the UK J/X/Pat, in the open Sunday market's in my area there are stalls normally run by Paki's that will unlock the mobile while you wait for about a tenner.

----------


## JuniorExPat

Thanks oldgit, appreciated.

If I end up getting the phone then maybe I'll pop into Birmingham to see my Uncle Rafiq, perhaps he knows someone who can help . . .  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


JxP

----------


## mrsquirrel

ignore me

----------


## JuniorExPat

> ignore me



Between my receiving the email alert and arriving here it looks like we both realised that the T-Mobile G1 wouldn't be coming bundled with Virgin SIM!


Thanks for taking the time though.


JxP

----------


## Texpat

I brought two T-Mobile phones over a few years ago. Call them and they'll walk you through the unlock in five minutes -- free.

----------


## melvbot

If you contact T Mobile they might have to do something like contact HTC but they should provide you with an unlock code as long as you are a customer.

Theres always these sites, no idea how genuine so dont blame me if theyre a scam.

Unlock HTC by Codes|

----------


## JuniorExPat

Excellent common sense advice Texpat and melvbot, contact T-Mobile . . . obvious really when someone else suggests it!


Thank you,

JxP

----------


## Spin

> I brought two T-Mobile phones over a few years ago. Call them and they'll walk you through the unlock in five minutes -- free.


Thats very good of them and Im assuming that happened in a different country to England? T-mobile operate in America also dont they?

The reason I say that is that T-mobile dont unlock high end handsets for free in the UK. Its gonna cost you at least 20-30 GBP and thats if they agree to do it.

----------


## sabdart

I've been using my UK G1 in Thailand about a month.

Here is what I did:

1. Bought the G1 on a UK T-Mobile Contract.
2. Signed up at: 
3. Paid them UKP 17.49 for an unlock code
4. Followed their instructions (Note that I had another sim card handy on a UK network other than T-mobile and which included a data plan.
5. Flew back to thailand
6. Called AIS *138 and enabled an unlimited data plan for 999baht plus vat per month
7. inserted my AIS sim card
8. Entered the following settings into the G1 under the networks menu:

APN: internet
Username: ais
Password: ais

Proxy: 203.170.229.34:8080


9. Now it works perfectly, I can access the android market and all.

The only thing I would suggest is you pick up more batteries and higher powered ones if possible. I find I need to charge it every night which is annoying.

Or if anyone can suggest where to get the batteries here I'd like to know.

Cheers
Ray

----------

